# siezures



## joshfrogz72 (Feb 28, 2015)

so 2 yrs ago i bought microspot auratus from the infamous usa dart frogs before all this cross breeding etc came out. however i multiple dart frogs and all in separate tanks which are all doing great except the microspots from usa safe frog which 1 of the 5 has siezures. they all get dusted ffs with calcuim and vitamins. just curious why would only that one frog get siezures is it from the source where i got him from or just a retarded frog. just curious what would cause this and how to treat it


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hello there, exactly what brands and types of supplements are you using? The next questions would be .. when was the last time you replaced them?


----------



## joshfrogz72 (Feb 28, 2015)

repashy supervite and calcium. every 3 to 4 months i get new supplements


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

seizures can be result from a calcium deficiency. Sometimes when people report the same thing it's because they haven't been supplementing properly, or at all. Maybe this frog developed an issue at a younger age because it wasn't supplemented properly. If that's what is going on, you might try Repashy RescueCal.


----------



## joshfrogz72 (Feb 28, 2015)

rescuecal never heard of it. its sold online i imagine. thakn you for the info


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

As cml1287 said, a calcium deficiency could be the cause of the seizures. I have not used or done research on the Rescue Cal so I can't comment. However I would absolutely add Repashy Cal + to you supplementation routine, in fact use it exclusively for at least a couple of weeks. Also adding Repashy Vitamin A once per month would not be a bad idea.


----------

